
Ask HN: Simple Living in Tech - careerthrowaway
Lots of people say that simple living is better for them. Working less and sane, earning less but also being more frugal, down to earth and reducing consumption. They often remember no-bullshit jobs such as janitor as the time when they were happiest and least stressed, but they were ultimately forced to do something else due to finances.<p>I have a sad privilege to see my company grow a lot and become infested with office politics, decision commitees of random people, VPs ignoring employees because their advice contradicts Tech Crunch article they read and misunderstood... You know, typical corporate.<p>I love tech and I&#x27;d like to stay in the industry, but I have no idea where to look when searching for no-bullshit, relative stress free roles. Roles with maybe not that good salary in tech, but comfortable enough to get by. Consulting? Traditional business enhanced with my tech knowledge? Government?<p>Where to look?
======
Etheryte
Stress or no stress doesn't stem from the position you're in but from how you
approach it mentally. While obviously your external environment will play a
considerable role in how easy it is, you choose how you respond to external
stimulus. While I understand this isn't really what you asked, I think it is
important to highlight none the less. I've been both utterly stress-ridden as
well as zen itself in nearly identical situations, it all comes down to
framing.

